
Show HN: StartKit – Free Bootstrap Template for Startups and SaaS Apps - bharani_m
https://www.authenticpixels.com/product/startkit-responsive-startup-business-template
======
bharani_m
I have just launched a free Bootstrap theme specifically designed for
Startups, small businesses & SaaS applications called StartKit.

It is responsive, fully-AJAX (with smooth page transitions) and has 25+ pages
- pretty much everything you need to launch your startup/product website.

You can use the free version for your personal/commercial projects without any
attribution. If you want to customize this template, you can take a look at
the Premium version ($15) which will give you access to the following -

\- Complete, well-organized & modular SCSS code base

\- Nunjucks based templating (no need to copy changes across multiple HTML
files)

\- Modern tooling & workflow (automatically concatenate and minify CSS, JS,
HTML + Live preview of your changes)

\- Pre-built integrations with Ruby on Rails and Node.js

Again, you do not need to pay for this at all if you don't need the above
features. Go ahead, download it for free and use it in your projects!

Also, Gumroad makes it necessary to give an email address before downloading.
If you don't want that, you can download the release from my Github repo -
[https://github.com/authentic-pixels/startkit](https://github.com/authentic-
pixels/startkit)

Let me know if you guys find it useful!

